# Where do I get a .357 barrel from?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I wanna make my USP a .357. Wheres the best place to get the barrel from?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I am not sure. Have ya checked over at HK pro?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

No but thats a good idea.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> No but thats a good idea.


Yes it is! Those guys know everything. I bet ya you could find a Jarvis one. They seem to be the best aftermarket bbl out there for HK


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

After reading a bunch of posts I think you're right.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

If you become a member at HKPro.com you will be able to purchase right from HK. They have been selling alot 40SW and 357sig barrels.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

If you're still looking for one, I bought my factory .357 Sig barrel for my USP-c from Cal's Sporting Armory. Not sure how often they have them in stock, maybe I just got lucky...
http://www.calssportingarmory.com/HK Pistol Accessories.htm


----------

